

The great inflation cover-up - gongfudoi
http://money.cnn.com/2008/03/31/magazines/fortune/spiers_cpi.fortune/

======
caudicus
Well, at least in the long run food and energy prices are going to start to
leak into other prices.

As a side note, this is really bad for lower income individuals and families.
A larger percentage of their income goes towards food and energy than a higher
income individual/family. Not only are a lot of them dealing with mortgage
issues and tighter credit availability - now they need to deal with this.

~~~
mynameishere
_lower income individuals and families_

Not really. Not immediately, anyway. Low income people often have more debt
than wealth, making inflation beneficial. The people who are genuinely hurt
are those on non-inflation-indexed pensions, and those of us with savings or
inappropriate investments (long term bonds, for example).

~~~
pchristensen
I'm certainly looking forward to what my fixed mortgage and student loan
payments are going to look like 10 years from now :). Run, inflation, run!

